# Needle Stick Source Patient



## celestiny (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello all, checking on ICD-10 coding for the source patient of needle stick to our healthcare provider...Should I use screening code Z13.89? Or should I use a medical misadventure code? Labs drawn are HIV, Heps, RPR. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## thomas7331 (Nov 1, 2018)

I would think you'd want to get direction from you work comp carrier on how to report this.  These are services being done as part of the coverage on the injured employee, so it wouldn't be correct to code a diagnosis or claim for the source patient since that individual is not the insured for purposes of the injury claim and their own coverage should not be involved in reporting or paying for this service.


----------

